# Quarti Champions ritorno 18-19 aprile 2017. Il programma completo.



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2017)

Ecco il programma completo di ritorno dei quarti di finali di Champions League. Di fianco i risultati possibili per le squadre per qualificarsi. Tutte le partite alle 20.45.

Martedì 18 aprile 

*Real Madrid - Bayern Monaco*. _Ancelotti dovrà vincere 2-0 o 3-1 per passare_

*Leicester - Atletico Madrid*. _Al Leicester servirà un 2-0 o 3-1 (con 1-0 si va ai supplementari)
_

Mercoledì 19 aprile

*Monaco - Borussia Dortmund*._ Al Dortmund servirà 2-0 o 3-1
_

*Barcellona - Juventus.* _Al Barcellona servirà 4-0 o 5-1_

Le partite saranno visibile solo su Premium


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2017)

Tutto già deciso. Non ci saranno rimonte salvo suicidio dell'Atletico (che significherebbe assegnare la coppa con due turni di anticipo).


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tutto già deciso. Non ci saranno rimonte salvo suicidio dell'Atletico (che significherebbe assegnare la coppa con due turni di anticipo).



Secondo me l'unica partita incerta è proprio quella della Juve. Purtroppo contro Messi non sai mai come finisce.

Però è pazzesco quest'anno.. ottavi ipotecati all'andata stessa cosa al ritorno cosi come ai quarti. L'unica squadra che si è suicidata è stata il psg.

Champions abbastanza mediocre.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'unica partita incerta è proprio quella della Juve. Purtroppo contro Messi non sai mai come finisce.
> 
> Però è pazzesco quest'anno.. ottavi ipotecati all'andata stessa cosa al ritorno cosi come ai quarti. L'unica squadra che si è suicidata è stata il psg.
> 
> Champions abbastanza mediocre.



Anche bvb e Monaco agli ottavi avevano ribaltato la situazione


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Gol SAUL avanti Atletico


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

Finita a Leicester. Simeone merita la Champions prima di andarsene e mi auguro che la vinca


----------



## Hellscream (18 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'unica partita incerta è proprio quella della Juve. Purtroppo contro Messi non sai mai come finisce.
> 
> Però è pazzesco quest'anno.. ottavi ipotecati all'andata stessa cosa al ritorno cosi come ai quarti. L'unica squadra che si è suicidata è stata il psg.
> 
> Champions abbastanza mediocre.



Io non capisco come facciate a pensare che i gobbi prendano 4 gol in una sola partita (senza farne manco 1).


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Solo Ancelotti va in giro con Xabi Alonso palesemente finito.. sempre fissato con i cadaveri


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Solo Ancelotti va in giro con Xabi Alonso palesemente finito.. sempre fissato con i cadaveri



Avercelo uno finito così


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Adesso capisco perché Guardiola ha lasciato la baracca, ha intuito che questa squadra era ormai logora.

Roberi, Lahm, Xabi Alonso, ma anche Boateng tutti giocatori finiti..fanno la differenza in Germania si. Ma io quest'anno ho visto tutte le partite del Bayern. Squadra davvero logora.


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Il centrocampo e i terzini del Real sono impressionanti. Il Bayern il prossimo anno dovrà ringiovanire la rosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

Robben................


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rigore



Tanto manco con i rigori regalati vanno avanti


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Partita riaperta.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

Lewandowski 1-0 Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

che cesso Vidal


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Che s'è mangiato Vidal...


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2017)

Ora la pareggiano.

Mamma mia il leicester come gicoa male. Ranieri ha fatto un miracolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Gol leiceter


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ora la pareggiano.
> 
> Mamma mia il leicester come gicoa male. Ranieri ha fatto un miracolo.



Pensa che giocano con Benalouane centrale di difesa .


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Pensa che giocano con Benalouane centrale di difesa .



Ma anche i giocatori cardine tipo Mahrez, Drinkwater, Vardy. Io non pensavo avessero fatto la stagione della vita ma è così.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Quando torniamo noi a giocare ste partite


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche i giocatori cardine tipo Mahrez, Drinkwater, Vardy. Io non pensavo avessero fatto la stagione della vita ma è così.



Tieni conto che non avevano la Champions, e in un campionato fisico come la Premier avere solo una competizione conta tanto. Poi non hanno più Kantè che per me è stato il giocatore chiave della vittoria dello scorso anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Gol ronaldo finita


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Ronaldo 

1-1


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Pareggio strameritato. Bayern un pochino meglio dell'andata, ma assolutamente non all'altezza di un quarto di questo livello.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

autogol riaperta


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Incredibile autogol del Real

Ahahahahahah


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Lol che culo sto Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Ramos lol


----------



## chicagousait (18 Aprile 2017)

L' Atletico sta soffrendo


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

no vabbè ramos


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Casmeiro doveva già essere sotto la doccia


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Sto Vidal è fuori di testa


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Certo che se Zidane non mette Morata mamco in queste partite...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

beh dai comunque si è riaperta forza

Vidal.....


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Che ladrata


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Vidal è fuori di testa



Come già detto nel thread dell'andata, non è assolutamente paragonabile a quello visto alla Juve, pur restando un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Vergognoso comunq.. Casemiro ha fatto 1000 falli


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Aprile 2017)

Ufffff ancora questi maledetti spagnoli, incredibile la aiuta che hanno quando stanno male, rosso per Vidal e nulla per Casemiro..


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Aprile 2017)

Vidal le partite le finiva solo alla Juve. 
E se sbattono fuori Ancelotti sono pure contento, servo di B&G.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2017)

Quanto mi piace Asensio...

Gran bel giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Pazzesco SImeone comq


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Atletico Madrid prima semifinalista.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

*Atletico Madrid prima semifinalista.*


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Supplementari a Madrid, non l'avrei mai immaginato. Il Bayern deve resistere e sperare nei rigori.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Aprile 2017)

Espulsione comunque totalmente inventata


----------



## L.Prandtl (18 Aprile 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Vidal le partite le finiva solo alla Juve.
> E se sbattono fuori Ancelotti sono pure contento, servo di B&G.



Ma la stai vedendo la partita? Espulsione totalmente inventata di Vidal


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Simeone con quelle mezze calzette ha portato l'Atletico in 3 semifinali


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Quasi gol di Assenzio


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Aprile 2017)

Ancora Casemiro!!! Strano vedere altro SCANDALO in spagna.. un minuto dopo per la stessa simulazione anmonisce Robben, questo Casay e vergognoso..


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Partita non normale comq


----------



## kolao95 (18 Aprile 2017)

Madonna che parata!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ancora Casemiro!!! Strano vedere altro SCANDALO in spagna..



Doveva gia essere espulso


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Il Bayern deve fare un monumento a Neuer se è ancora in corsa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2017)

Se il Real viene sbattuto fuori rido fino al 2019


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita non normale comq



Definirla "non normale" mi risulta bizarro..


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Cristina.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Partita truccata comq


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Solo in 11 vs 10 potevano passare


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

*Ronaldo 2-2

Real in semifinale*


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Era offside...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

fuorigioco


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia ragazzi che furto con scasso. La JUVE domani deve stare attenta


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Ancora non è finita, al Bayern basta sempre fare un altro gol per passare.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Aprile 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se il Real viene sbattuto fuori rido fino al 2019



IMPOSSIBILE! In champions C'e un sistema pro-spagna, dopo quello visto in Barcelona-PSG anche oggi mi vergogno della UEFA Champions league.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Almeno Guardiola in semifinale era arrivato.

Questo Real comunque non andrà da nessuna parte.

Tra i gobbi e la Champions c'è solo Simeone.


----------



## L.Prandtl (18 Aprile 2017)

Furto con scasso


----------



## kolao95 (18 Aprile 2017)

Ladrata assurda.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi che furto con scasso. La JUVE domani deve stare attenta



Spero che si siano già giocati il bonus col PSG.


----------



## 1972 (18 Aprile 2017)

ammazza che furto!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Non si può però ogni volta giocare in SPagna, ci debbano essere sempre questi aiutini.. ma è una vergogna dai


----------



## L.Prandtl (18 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Almeno Guardiola in semifinale era arrivato.
> 
> Questo Real comunque non andrà da nessuna parte.
> 
> Tra i gobbi e la Champions c'è solo Simeone.



C'è poco da dire quando in 2 partite giochi in 10 e ti segnano gol in fuorigioco... cosa deve fare Ancelotti?


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> IMPOSSIBILE! In champions C'e un sistema pro-spagna, dopo quello visto in Barcelona-PSG anche oggi mi vergogno della UEFA Champions league.



Eh lo so, sono peggio della banda bassotti


----------



## sbrodola (18 Aprile 2017)

Dai mettete sta VAR!!! Non si può che partite così siano decise dagli arbitri


----------



## 1972 (18 Aprile 2017)

finale juve real partita da ergastolo....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2017)

Ladrata pazzesca. Ormai in Spagna non serve piu giocare. A Madrid o Barcellona giochi contro 15 avversari,

Il calcio senza la tecnologia e diventato qualcosa di bruttissmo. Campionati e coppe decisi in questo modo.


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> finale juve real partita da ergastolo....



Fanno prima a non giocarla proprio. Dovrebbero arrestarli tutti e ventidue e via...
Se il trend è questo, i gobbi devono stare attenti a Barcellona domani, ma molto attenti, ché gliela fanno sotto il naso.
A ogni modo, proverebbero quello che provano gli altri in Italia.


----------



## 1972 (18 Aprile 2017)

pensavo che i crucchi fossero piu' forti politicamente....


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Io comunque faccio i complimenti al Bayern.. qualsiasi altra squadra sarebbe stata ammazzata


----------



## L.Prandtl (18 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io comunque faccio i complimenti al Bayern.. qualsiasi altra squadra sarebbe stata ammazzata



Infatti per me non si può dire nulla ad Ancelotti quando il furto è così evidente.


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia che partita Marcelo.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Altro furto pazzesco


----------



## kolao95 (18 Aprile 2017)

Madonna che fenomeno Marcelo, fenomeno..


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2017)

E certo facciamogliela vincere pure ahahhahaha


----------



## L.Prandtl (18 Aprile 2017)

Fuorigioco anche questo


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Real in semifinale, ma dopo stasera ho una paura immensa per quel che succederà domani.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

nonostante le ladrate sono d'accordo che il bayern con un altro allenatore (probabilmente pure con Montella) avrebbe vinto 3-0 all'andata e al ritorno


----------



## Doctore (18 Aprile 2017)

espulsione e goal in fuorigioco...vamos a rubar real


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2017)

Domani il Barcelona scende in campo col passamontagna


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Domani il Barcelona scende in campo col passamontagna



Godrei il triplo se domani il Farca rubasse la partita alla Juve.


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Golazo di Asensio


----------



## 1972 (18 Aprile 2017)

infantino si e' dichiarato tifoso gobbo


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Ma quando rubano questi?


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Godrei il triplo se domani il Farca rubasse la partita alla Juve.



Magari


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Aprile 2017)

che scandalo.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Aprile 2017)

Ufff oggi provo solo vergogna, tutti i miei amici che giocano rugby mi dicono sempre lo stesso: il calcio, la serie A e sopratutto la champions è MAFIA allo stato puro, un sport di viziati e pigri.


----------



## 1972 (18 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari



impossibile, er capo e' gobbo dalla nascita!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Aprile 2017)

Una vergogna. Uno schifo
Mancata espulsione di Casemiro
Espulsione inventata di Vidal
Due goal in fuorigioco di Ronaldo
una partita FALSATA


----------



## gabuz (18 Aprile 2017)

Che zanzata...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Una vergogna. Uno schifo
> Mancata espulsione di Casemiro
> Espulsione inventata di Vidal
> Due goal in fuorigioco di Ronaldo
> una partita FALSATA



Semplicemente vergognoso. Okay il rigore all'andata del Bayern, ma poi l'arbitro ha compensato facendo l'espusione. 

QUA è semplicemente verognoso


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2017)

ma, qui siamo ai livelli di Ovrebu 2009


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2017)

Una partita che mi fa passare la voglia di seguire il calcio. Certe cose non si possono vedere nel 2017.

Rugby, Tennis, Football, Basket...tutti sport mille volte piu evoluti.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Aprile 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Una partita che mi fa passare la voglia di seguire il calcio. Certe cose non si possono vedere nel 2015.
> 
> Rugby, Tennis, Football, Basket...tutti sport mille volte piu evoluti.



se non si potevano vedere nel 2015, figurati nel 2017...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2017)

Prestazione allucinante di Marcelo.
Allucinante anche l'arbitro....


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2017)

In Spagna è davvero impossibile provar a giocartela.


----------



## 1972 (18 Aprile 2017)

la Collina del disonore...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> se non si potevano vedere nel 2015, figurati nel 2017...




Non ho la minima idea perche ho scritto 2015  Troppa rabbia nel corpo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2017)

Direi che per la vittoria finale della Juventus, oramai, la strada è spianata: col Real passa la Juve; il Monaco naturalmente uscirà in semifinale; c'è l'Atletico, ma nello scontro tra difese temo che la spunterebbe la Juventus. 
Prima o dopo doveva arrivare il momento anche per gli juventini; speriamo soltanto che all'_akmè_ bianconera corrisponda la nostra rinascita.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In Spagna è davvero impossibile provar a giocartela.



Anche l'Atletico all'andata ha usufruito di un rigore assegnato fuori area. Sinceramente non lo ritenevo un fattore, ma dopo stasera ho veramente il terrore per domani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2017)

Sti spagnoli comunque devono finirla di ladrare...da dopodomani in poi


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Marcelo stasera: 9 dribbling, 8 passaggi chiave, 4 passaggi intercettati, 2 tiri respinti, 1 block e 1 assist .


----------



## 1972 (18 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anche l'Atletico all'andata ha usufruito di un rigore assegnato fuori area. Sinceramente non lo ritenevo un fattore, ma dopo stasera ho veramente il terrore per domani.



pure noi quando giochiamo in italia


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

Non è che per caso yonghong li ha chiesto quanto costa Ronaldo?  haha


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Direi che per la vittoria finale della Juventus, oramai, la strada è spianata: col Real passa la Juve; il Monaco naturalmente uscirà in semifinale; c'è l'Atletico, ma nello scontro tra difese temo che la spunterebbe la Juventus.
> Prima o dopo doveva arrivare il momento anche per gli juventini; speriamo soltanto che all'_akmè_ bianconera corrisponda la nostra rinascita.



triplete già in cascina.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anche l'Atletico all'andata ha usufruito di un rigore assegnato fuori area. Sinceramente non lo ritenevo un fattore, ma dopo stasera ho veramente il terrore per domani.



ma smettila dai...che voi siete pure peggio.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Marcelo stasera: 9 dribbling, 8 passaggi chiave, 4 passaggi intercettati, 2 tiri respinti, 1 block e 1 assist .



"terzino" più forte del mondo attualmente.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Direi che per la vittoria finale della Juventus, oramai, la strada è spianata: col Real passa la Juve; il Monaco naturalmente uscirà in semifinale; c'è l'Atletico, ma nello scontro tra difese temo che la spunterebbe la Juventus.
> Prima o dopo doveva arrivare il momento anche per gli juventini; speriamo soltanto che all'_akmè_ bianconera corrisponda la nostra rinascita.



Dopo il triplete Inter abbiamo vinto uno scudetto. Chissà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Godrei il triplo se domani il Farca rubasse la partita alla Juve.



Magari veramente. 

Cmq sì, partita veramente falsata. Viene difficile pensare che hanno sbagliato arbitro e guardalinee dopo errori del genere.
Da simpatizzante Real voglio che la Champions la vinca l'Atletico ahahah 
Simeone e i giocatori si meritano questa coppa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2017)

Madonna, Marcelo ha fatto una prestazione clamorosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> "terzino" più forte del mondo attualmente.



Da anni, ora poi fa anche parte del lavoro che dovrebbe fare Ronaldo, che scappa in area a caccia di gloria


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2017)

Al di là dei torti arbitrali evidenti sono felice sia passato il Real così i crucchi se ne tornano a casa..sinceramente pensavo nel doppio confronto il Bayern avrebbe vinto facile..
Contento anche per CR7...che campione assoluto..senza di lui il Real è davvero poca roba


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Madonna, Marcelo ha fatto una prestazione clamorosa.



grandissimo, quando gioca così mi ricorda De Sciglio


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Aprile 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Avercelo uno finito così



Dopo quanto visto ieri sera, direi che proprio no. Meno male che si ritira, è intelligente e si è accorto di non essere più in grado di giocare a certi livelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2017)

Gol di Mbappé.

A me questo per la naturalezza con cui fa le cose ricorda il primo Ronaldo del Barca.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gol di Mbappé.
> 
> A me questo per la naturalezza con cui fa le cose ricorda il primo Ronaldo del Barca.



Ma quanto segna?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto segna?



Un gol a partita di media, mi pare. Non gioca contro difese di ferro ma sempre gol in CL sono.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un gol a partita di media, mi pare. Non gioca contro difese di ferro ma sempre gol in CL sono.



Si appunto, io non seguo il campionato francese ma in Champions leggo sempre il suo nome


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

Imbarazzante il Dormund 2-0 mOnaco


----------



## ralf (19 Aprile 2017)

Dortmund irriconoscibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2017)

Monaco - Juventus semifinale mah


----------



## ralf (19 Aprile 2017)

Dembelino


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dembelino



*allucinante*


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2017)

Ho visto un Falcao abbastanza tonico. Più appariscente di Aubameyang.


----------



## ralf (19 Aprile 2017)

Lemar migliore in campo.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Lemar migliore in campo.



Quello è il vero fenomeno di questo Monaco.


----------



## Serginho (20 Aprile 2017)

Il Monaco lo sto guardando dagli ottavi e fa veramente impressione. L'organizzazione e l'intensita' del gioco offensivo sono stratosferiche, segnano a raffica e con azioni studiate nei dettagli, i giocatori sanno sempre cosa fare. La difesa e' abbastanza competitiva data l'organizzazione generale sebbene sia il punto debole della squadra. Dara' filo da torcere in semifinale


----------

